# Curing eggs?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Just curious to what everyone’s go to cure is? Whether it’s homemade or premixed. I’ve tied my first round of sacs with half brine/ borax and the other bor-x-o fire. I caught a few on my brine/ borax, haven’t tried the bor-x-o fire yet.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been using the pautzkes fire brine no complaints yet


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Lightly coat with borax, stick em in the freezer. Pull me out, rinse and fish. 

Steelhead sniper will do the same. Leave in fridge for a day or two, rinse off, then freeze. Either way very effective. Mule 20 Borax. Cheap, one box lasts years. YouTube ConsumateSportsman on YouTube. That’s pretty much where I got it all from. Steelhead Sniper taught me how to do it and showed me that video years ago. Catch hundreds of steelhead a year with the eggs cured that way. 

This video is exactly how I cure loose eggs. 







This video is how I cure whole skein. I will cut whole skeins into 1/2 so I can only pull small bags out for quick trips to river when I tie sacs or if I plan an all day trip I can pull out 2 bags. 








Million ways to do it. Try a few out for yourself and stick with what you like! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I just got done doing some eggs from a fish a buddy caught today. They looked much better than the first batch I did a few weeks ago!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

20 mule team Borax works great


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

x2 on the 20 mule team borax all ive used for over 30 years


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

I like Pautzke’s colored red, check out their video:






Suggest you use rubber gloves handling this stuff as it will cure your hands as well as the eggs!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Easiest cure I _used to _use, from a little lady guide out west -
Clean eggs/skein. Put in a good ziplock bag with Borax/ clear gelatin.
Add a few drops of anise oil, shake well and put in fridge. I usually just cured skein, you can cut off small chunks with a knife. 

Nowadays, I make caviar from the eggs and use shrimp for bait. Less stinky, no work, if you don't catch fish you can eat it, works just as good as spawn.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Went out yesterday, hit some fairly easy access spots, used the borax-o-fire cured eggs and 20 mule. Didn’t really seem to matter as long as the sac was chartreuse


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

No Cure!! Take skein, rub on hardware cloth to make single eggs. Clean eggs up with paper towel to remove blood and skein shards. Put one day's amount in each ziplock. Roll air out seal up. Wrap in tinfoil. Good for at least two years. I've used 6 year old day bags and they were great. Preferably store in non-self defrosting freezer.

Alternatively, sit and tie up all your fresh roe into bags. Place bags in mason jars. Cover bags in jar with mineral oil. Put in freezer. These are primo for still fishing as they ooze trout sex in the water like a chum slick. They last indefinitely in the freezer. You can even take roe bags and put them back in the oil if they weren't used in your day's fishing.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Salt cure 
Borax o fire
Stream harden. They all work. Some dyed red


----------

